# Nothing Big



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

One


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

two


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they look nice


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

awww... 
What a cute little guy!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i was gonna say cute aswell!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They look cool. Albino oscars are pretty sweet


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Cute little sucker.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

cute guy the oscarss in my opinion are the most talented and inteligent cichlid around i hve seen... plus the size they get when grown i luv that........ i had one albino tiger oscar full grown years back he died unfurtunally when big they look just awesome


----------



## nimbusv (Mar 8, 2004)

Those are culte little Ablinos!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are so.............what's the word?.......









About as cute as a fish can get!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

they look great


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How big??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wish they stayed that cute-looking when they grew, oh well


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> wish they stayed that cute-looking when they grew, oh well


 The still look pretty cool full grown


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I love the first pic! Your fish are great! POTM material..


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

cute little guy!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

they r ccool i have always wanted one or two


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Aww cute fishys.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Cute oscars,they woujb be big in no time :nod:


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice albinos...









pretty soon they will look like this....


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

how much did they cost you?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

what a tweet lookin guy


----------

